# Hedgehog frightened?



## geome (Jan 9, 2009)

So I've had my amazing hedgie for about a month now, and he's been a real joy, I must say. For the first few weeks, he explored his new territories rather vigorously. I'm not sure I saw him in a ball the until a few days ago, hah.

The strange thing is, though, that he's been a lot more fearful and sensitive in the past few days, it seems. It takes a great deal of coaxing to get him to roll out of his sleeping, and even then he quills up pretty constantly. Whereas he had no issue with being picked up before, now he seems a little bit frightened of my touch. He flinches very easily now. Also, while he used to run around the room for an hour without stopping for breath, now he sort of just curls up in a corner.

Is this normal at all? It seems strange that he should so suddenly be more fearful. One thing that could possibly have caused it was the car ride he takes each week, I guess, but he seemed to have no problem with that the first 2 times (it's only around 5 minutes, he stays in his cage the entire time.) Going from one house to another, that is, but he had no problem with that before (in fact, he was happy to get into a new foray!) Could he suddenly have become scared because of that?

He's been eating and gaining plenty of wait, and seems perfectly healthy in every way.

I'm looking for any ideas that would help, it's a little bit baffling.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Has he quilled yet? Quilling can make them touchy and shy.


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

When I first brought my little guy home he was perfectly fine, rarely balling up or being huffy. After a few days he started doing the same thing your little one is doing. He eventually got over it though and is fine now.


----------



## geome (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not entirely certain if he's quilled yet. Not while I've had him, so my guess would be no, since I got him around 3 months of age. No sign of quill loss, though.

That's certainly reassuring, hndspk. I'll just keep him comfortable in his new homes. =)


----------



## Mrs. TiggyWinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

I am by no means an expert as I've only had Tiggles 4 1/2 weeks, but she did the same thing, but it ended up being the quilling. She started acting like that about a week before I saw any quills though. She started losing them now and is generally happy, just gets cranky once in a while. 

I know I was very nervous when she first started to change, so I thought I'd just let you know my experience.  

I hope he feels better soon!

Tiffany


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

just a question but how is it you have two homes? :?: and maybe hes quilling up because of the constant change in them


----------



## spikesmcgee (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine does get quite stressed when we move her cage about, this meaning just the stuff in the cage, and the cage itself.
She was so freaked out when we first got her, that her droppings were green and little puddles of water :shock: 
She is just starting to loosen up a bit, and i think it has alot to do with the fact that we spend a ton more time with her.


----------



## geome (Jan 9, 2009)

Very reassuring guys, thanks!


----------



## sugarslider (Jan 11, 2009)

i have the same question as u, i have my little hedgie home 7 days ago, and he started to be really scared of me, and he become really wranky these days, and frightened everytime i tried to touch him or play with him. I know this might due to quilling, but he is now 3 months old already, may I know when will be the last stage of quilling?
:roll:


----------

